
How to Choose the Right Mobile Platform/Tech for Your Product - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2017/11/29/choose-mobile-platform-technology/#.Wh7BuVTxyzs.hackernews
======
tpkj
No mention of ionic, or Progressive Web Apps?

[https://ionicframework.com/](https://ionicframework.com/)

[https://ionicframework.com/docs/developer-
resources/progress...](https://ionicframework.com/docs/developer-
resources/progressive-web-apps/)

